# Could it be my house?



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

I realize this is a ridiculous question, but I have no other answers. I have 2 healthy dcs and have had 5 m/c. 4 of them were in the last 18 months. My 1st m/c was at 6 weeks between my 2 healthy pregnancies.

So, a couple of weeks ago I told dh that I had noticed a pair of doves building a nest in the tree outside our living room window. I said that I hoped their babies make it this year, because last year they were in the same place and I don't think any of them did. I found egg shells, but never saw any babies.

Anyway, so DH says maybe it's this house that's causing problems for all of us - us and the birds. I know it's crazy, but we moved in here when I was pregnant with DS2. I was already well into my 2nd trimester and he survived just fine. Since then I haven't had a baby make it past 15 weeks. Does anyone know if there are any environmental things that could cause m/c, but not make any of us sick?

Like I said, I know this is crazy, but I'm getting tired of doctors telling me I just have really bad luck.

Thanks for reading. Feel free to tell me I'm nuts!


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

s With 4 m/c in a row, I would press your doc to run some blood work & do some investigating & perhaps a sperm analysis on your dh.
On the house thing, I am superstitious, so if I could move, I probably would.







s on your search for answers.


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

I've had all kinds of tests done and everything is normal - thus the "bad luck" diagnosis. I feel like just because they don't know to test for something they should be able to write it off like that.

And what does a sperm analysis check for? Is it just DNA or is it something else? We get pregnant REALLY easily (7 pregnancies in 6 years without ever "trying"), so it's not like he's got a swimming issue or something.


----------



## MamabearTo4 (May 31, 2006)

I'd leave the house. If it were me, I'd wonder about negative energy surrounding the house/bad water/lead/bad soil, and I'd live elsewhere.

I'm also the first one who will try to place blame for a loss anywhere else,







like I HAVE to have a reason or a cause. I know that about myself.


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

We are planning to move, but it will probably be a while. We have work we need to do on it and with the market the way it is, who knows. We're likely done trying anyway, but it would be nice to know.

And you know, there might just be something to the bad energy idea. All within the last 6 weeks we had a m/c, our dog was hit by a car and the side of the house caught fire. We need to move.


----------



## Dena (May 29, 2006)

I don't think you're nuts at all. Dh and I almost lost our marriage to a bad house. In fact, I think the whole neighborhood was bad - just about every house on the street had a history of violence, plus there was a shooting on the street while we lived there (and no, we did not live in a high-crime area, this was the burbs, it just seemed to be our street). While we were there I also had one failed IVF attempt and a second that was successful but ended in miscarriage. Sometimes I shudder wondering what would have happened had we stayed. Yes, more bad things have happened since our move, but somehow it doesn't feel like it is due to an inherent toxicity in our daily existence, iykwim.


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't think you're crazy at all. You may be around chemicals called endocrine disruptors (such as those in Roundup ) that are linked to miscarriages. My grandpa was spraying that crap around the time I miscarried-I wasn't too happy about that esp. since I told him it was linked to miscarriage and other reproductive problems months and months before (Not to mention I'm an organic container gardener and I don't want that stuff around period). I'll always wonder if that was the reason I miscarried. There is a saying that what happens to animals happens to man.

Of course, they'll keep advertising it on TV and selling it in Wal-Mart.


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I don't think you're nuts either. I can't say if it is your house or not but I'd probably be thinking the same thing. It's not too far fetched IMO. I am pretty much changing everything enviornmetally that I can. I changed our soaps, our shampoo, taking different prenatals, etc. I doubt these things have anything to do with it but I just want everything to be different...just in case.

Quote:

I'm also the first one who will try to place blame for a loss anywhere else, like I HAVE to have a reason or a cause. I know that about myself.
me too.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

What about going to a naturopath to get checked out? I am doing this after 4 m/c. I have done all the testing too and think this is the next step. Best wishes to you!

Take care!


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

I totally believe that there can be negative energy in a home. My family and I are moving at the end of the month, and I had my new house blessed on 5/5. She cleared the negative energy, and honestly, I feel a lot better. Maybe check into that. I am sorry that you are having a hard time.


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2004)

I am sorry for your losses. It is really hard to keep losing babies, and I understand the feeling of wanting answers. There are lots of environmental things that are connected with miscarriage. As someone already mentioned, endocrine disrupters are everywhere. Xenoestrogens can come from things like carpet, cleaning chemicals, synthetic fabric, candles, shampoo. . .
Estrogen overload/progesterone deficiency causes a short luteal phase and miscarriage.
I would also look at getting yourself back in balance. I credit my successful pregnancy after 2 losses to the help of a wonderful acupuncturist. I had acupuncture weekly and took Chinese herbs daily for 3 cycles before trying again and continued treatment through my pregnancy with my one year old son. One thing that my acupuncturist said when I first met with him was that it didn't matter what we called the cause, what mattered was getting things back in order.
Also, even if you get pregnant easily, there might still be an issue with your husband's swimmers. You might benefit from getting him back in balance too.
Melinda


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the great ideas everyody. I guess it's time to look into some alternative healthcare. I posted in fertility about my heavy periods and got similar advice.

I am pretty careful about soap, shampoo, cleaning products, etc., but we're far from perfect. When I think about it, it seems like everything has the potential to be poisoning us, YK? And the first time I was pregnant (with ds1, a now healthy 6yo) I was not very clued into much of this crunchiness, so I was using all kinds of nasty products.

I'll have to see who I can find here to help me sort all this out.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

that is a good question! sorry to hijack your post but thought I should respond since I had a similar story and a friend is going through something like that at this moment!

I moved from a house that was growing mold and we didn't even know it! Until we brought in an inspector with a humidity thermometer and he found horrible spots where humidity was coming from our roof, the house was also really old!

My friend (gosh I just talked to her about this last night!) is in the military and she wants to move from the house she is currently living, her kids and herself are getting so sick and they are normally healthy kids. She is asking to be transfered to another house.

It wouldn't hurt if you call an inspector with those thermal machines, they are so good you can actually see the humidity through their infrared machine.


----------



## fenix (Apr 22, 2006)

I too don't think you are nuts as all. I believe that a house, heck a city in our case, can have negative energy. It could also be the environmental factors around you affecting you like others said. I like the advice of seeing a naturopath or an alternative care practitioner to see if s/he can help. I really believe that where we used to live affected us greatly. We lived in Las Vegas and the whole city and our house felt like a horrible weight on us. I miscarried about 2 weeks before we left. I hope you are able to move. I know how terrible the market is right now as we are in the process of selling our house and are going to lose a ton of money. I wish you the best and I pray that you are able to get to the root of why you are miscarrying and have a healthy babe to hold in your arms soon.


----------



## Kayda's Mom (Feb 5, 2007)

The PP that mentioned mould said what I was going to say.
What is the house insulated with?
And no, I don't think you are crazy for thinking it.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you find yourself (and anyone else in your else) feeling any other symptoms (fatigue, headaches, joint pain)? Do you have gas-power or a garage?

If so, you may want to buy a couple CO detectors and maybe even have someone check it out. About 3 years ago, my husband and I had funny symptoms. We both had fatigue and mild joint pain. So we went to the doctor to get checked for Lyme's disease.

Well, over the course of 3 months, my joint pain went from annoying to excruciatingly painful... I also started having occasional hallucinations and memory loss. My period went crazy and was over 2 weeks late. I went through lots and lots of tests from thyroid, to brain tumors to epilepsy, to reproductive problems. Most of the tests came back normal. Some occasionally would be off, but when I was retested they'd be okay.

I had a fantastic temp job, but I had to quit, because driving was becoming dangerous and too painful. I started feeling a little better, but I hated being home. Then one of my small pets (a sugar glider) mysteriously died very suddenly. It was March. The same thing happened the year before to another one.

Our vet asked if we had gas and if we both were having issues with fatigue. When I said "yes" he said to have our CO levels checked. Turns out it was an old gas dryer that was not working properly. It was fine when we had the windows open, but over the winter we had them closed so the CO levels would build up. We had the dryer replaced with an electric. Both my husband and I started recovering.

When much of my joint pain went away and my head felt better, I started working again. I bought a new car. For two weeks I left the old one in the driveway. When I finally got in it to take it to CarMax, I noticed it stunk really bad. When I started driving, I had to roll down the windows because it filled with exhaust fumes. I probably would have smelled it before, but one of the side effects of long-term CO exposure is losing your sense of smell.

So basically I had a double whammy of CO poisoning--first from my house, then my car (which I couldn't detect bc I lost my sense of smell). After we found out what happened everything went back to normal. My periods went back to being on time, my pain went away, and I had no more issues with my mind.

My doctor confirmed what happened. He told me he used to work in a CO clinic. While, it's easy to catch CO poisoning in tests when it's really acute and extreme, it's much harder to detect you have been exposed to lower levels over a long time. Of course it still does horrible things to your health. He apologized and admitted he should have thought of it as my dh also had some of the same symptoms--just not as extreme.

We are all better now, but we keep 4 CO detectors in the house. I'm tempted somethings to choose a vet over a human doctor.


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
The PP that mentioned mould said what I was going to say.
What is the house insulated with?
And no, I don't think you are crazy for thinking it.

Our house is about 70 years old, so who knows what's in these walls. Our basement in often damp, so mold could be an issue.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red_Lil_Mamma* 
Do you find yourself (and anyone else in your else) feeling any other symptoms (fatigue, headaches, joint pain)? Do you have gas-power or a garage?

If so, you may want to buy a couple CO detectors and maybe even have someone check it out. About 3 years ago, my husband and I had funny symptoms. We both had fatigue and mild joint pain. So we went to the doctor to get checked for Lyme's disease.

Well, over the course of 3 months, my joint pain went from annoying to excruciatingly painful... I also started having occasional hallucinations and memory loss. My period went crazy and was over 2 weeks late. I went through lots and lots of tests from thyroid, to brain tumors to epilepsy, to reproductive problems. Most of the tests came back normal. Some occasionally would be off, but when I was retested they'd be okay.

I had a fantastic temp job, but I had to quit, because driving was becoming dangerous and too painful. I started feeling a little better, but I hated being home. Then one of my small pets (a sugar glider) mysteriously died very suddenly. It was March. The same thing happened the year before to another one.

Our vet asked if we had gas and if we both were having issues with fatigue. When I said "yes" he said to have our CO levels checked. Turns out it was an old gas dryer that was not working properly. It was fine when we had the windows open, but over the winter we had them closed so the CO levels would build up. We had the dryer replaced with an electric. Both my husband and I started recovering.

When much of my joint pain went away and my head felt better, I started working again. I bought a new car. For two weeks I left the old one in the driveway. When I finally got in it to take it to CarMax, I noticed it stunk really bad. When I started driving, I had to roll down the windows because it filled with exhaust fumes. I probably would have smelled it before, but one of the side effects of long-term CO exposure is losing your sense of smell.

So basically I had a double whammy of CO poisoning--first from my house, then my car (which I couldn't detect bc I lost my sense of smell). After we found out what happened everything went back to normal. My periods went back to being on time, my pain went away, and I had no more issues with my mind.

My doctor confirmed what happened. He told me he used to work in a CO clinic. While, it's easy to catch CO poisoning in tests when it's really acute and extreme, it's much harder to detect you have been exposed to lower levels over a long time. Of course it still does horrible things to your health. He apologized and admitted he should have thought of it as my dh also had some of the same symptoms--just not as extreme.

We are all better now, but we keep 4 CO detectors in the house. I'm tempted somethings to choose a vet over a human doctor.










We do have a CO detector. Would it go off if there were lower levels though? Or does it only alert you if it's enough to kill you? We have natural gas for the water heater, furnace, stove and dryer, so there are plenty of potential sources.

Thanks for all the good ideas!


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

PM'ed you....as a toxicologist maybe I can offer some assistence.


----------



## tex.mom (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicasocean* 
I totally believe that there can be negative energy in a home.

I agree. Not just homes either; sometimes a small or large area or even several buildings together, in my experience.

But it also makes me think of that story awhile back about the town where all the women were m/c because of the water supply. They realized the women drinking lot of tap were m/c wheras the ones drinking bottled weren't. So maybe it could be environmental (physically speaking).


----------

